# Renegade vipers, anyone?



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Vipers are still in development I think. The Vipers are harder material and a bit more streamlined design. But the heal captivator isnt quite right and the velcro straps arnt either. I had some for about 10 minutes and returned them, I think the main issue is they use the same heel piece and straps for too many sizes. SO in the smaller sizes those are just to big to work correctly. I think they sen tme th ewrong size as well. The vipers dont have sizes, and I let them talk me into a size I knew was wrong but went along anyway. They just didnt work. I had the original renegades for a while, used them a few times as a spare tire. Worked good treating an injured sole. I may try the vipers again once they are on the market, probably wait for used. I just dotn have any use for them other than for an injury or maybe a spare if I throw a shoe.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I've had good success with the original Renegades, and now have a pair of Vipers too, which I love even more! They are similar, but streamlined, lighter, lower profile. The material is different, seems harder, and it is supposed to wear much longer. Some people are reporting over 1000 miles on one pair! The Vipers have a better tread with deeper grooves and better grip on slick surfaces, IMO. The Vipers are also easier to change cables. They seem to fit a bit better on my horses. The heel of the shell wraps around the back of the hoof slightly more, I think this helps minimize twisting. All around, similar to Renegades, but even better! 

To order them you have to call Renegade directly and ask for them. They are not fully available yet, but I think if they have your size in stock already you can likely get them.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks!!
Are the vipers similar in price to the originals?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

183 shipped for a pair


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Not too bad. I get to pick a set of 4 hoof boots for my anniversary present and I'm leaning towards renegades, but then I found out about the vipers. I was looking at getting them with studs since I'd be using them for wet and winter riding. My horse's feet are rather oval. Almost exactly the dimensions of the size 0's in front and 00's in the rear.

So....should I see if the have a set of vipers with studs?
Just wish they had blue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

I wanted blue too, but they cant find a material/color that will pass the UV testing. You need to call and talk to them about the studs. I ended up with red ones 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

My vipers are lime green
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

